# Ideal Wirenuts



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I found these on a job at an old electricians house.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

How old are those? Do you have any idea?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Ken probably brought ones like that when they were new, he could tell you.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

rdr said:


> How old are those? Do you have any idea?


 50's era?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

rdr said:


> How old are those? Do you have any idea?


I don't know, we'll wait for 480sparky.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Ken probably brought ones like that when they were new, he could tell you.


 :laughing:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

:001_huh::blink::no:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Says that on the new ones too.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> Says that on the new ones too.


 What do you use wirenuts for? You are either riding a 4 wheeler or a snowmobile.:whistling2:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I fix stuff when I get to the sites.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

drsparky said:


> Says that on the new ones too.


Never looked that close. Might have to now. It's still funny....


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

drsparky said:


> I fix stuff when I get to the sites.


 Lucky dog.:whistling2:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Nice find!


----------

